# inversor de giro motor monofasico



## pedrazad36 (Mar 18, 2011)

buenos dias tengo un motor monofasico de dos salidas es de escobillas 120v/60hz/150w y quisiera saber si se puede realizar un control de giro parada e inversion del giro por medio de diac o triac si me pueden colaborar con informacion se los agradeceria


----------



## josb86 (Mar 27, 2011)

creo que seria mejor con reles alguna ves hice algo asi solo hay que cambiar la pososcion de los embobinados y listo


----------



## ls2k (Mar 27, 2011)

mmm avers puedes hacer una especie de puente h con triacs.. y conmuitarlos cruzados

en el adjunto cambias los scr por triacs.. ve si eso te funciona

solo quieres modificar el sentido de giro, no la velocidad??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

Por medio de dian imposible, es un elemento utilizado para el disparo de SCR's o triac's, si lo haces por triac tenes que tener en cuenta los pulsos de gran magnitud que se producen, ya que si en el diselño ese on se tiene en cuenta los triac duraran muy poco


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2011)

Mucho cuidado con las cargas inductivas y los triacs, se llevan realmente mal. Tendrás que poner una red snubber.

¿Has dicho escobillas? Entonces es un motor universal ¿no? En ese caso valdrá un dimmer para regular velocidad si quieres.


----------



## ls2k (Mar 29, 2011)

claro, casi m*E* olvidaba de ello, hay que poner una red snubber R-C, por cierto, las resistencias del c*IRCUI*to que mande estan al ojo, yo te recomendaria usar un dimmer para ahorrarte problemas calculando dichas resistencias, asi disparas los triacs facilmente y en cualquier angulo de fase

Scooter : has visto el esquema que subi, al ser un motor universal, asi podria servirle, solo que debe reemplazar los scr por triacs (el livewire no trae triacs :C)

saludos desde chile


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2011)

Primero que aclare que tipo de motor es. Un motor de inducción no invierte el sentido de giro por invertir la polaridad, y uno universal tampoco. De hecho la polaridad se invierte constantemente en alterna y gira siempre igual.
*ls2k* tu circuito nunca funcionará en alterna; el motor siempre girará igual.

En un motor de inducción se invierte el devanado de arranque y en uno universal se invierte el devanado de excitación para que el motor gire al revés, en ningún caso se invierte todo el motor porque nos quedamos en el mismo sitio en el que estábamos.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 30, 2011)

Esta claro que es un motor   universal como las bordeadoras...a escobillas.
Asi que   hay que cambiar la -exitatriz-  para invertir el giro. 
No vale invertir los cables   de alimentacion.Fin


----------



## ls2k (Abr 4, 2011)

mm ya veo, graso error, en verdad pense *QU*e era lo mismo ya que es universal. como dice ar*R*iba que es de escobillas, para invertirle el giro, tendria que rectificar los 220 y los ams probable es que se cargue el motor, saludos gracias por al correccion amigos

pd en caso de que el motor no se eche a perder con los 220 rectificados -> 310 vdc aprox, el circuito que expongo, si valdria con los triacs


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> claro, casi m*E* olvidaba de ello, hay que poner una red snubber R-C, por cierto, las resistencias del c*IRCUI*to que mande estan al ojo, yo te recomendaria usar un dimmer para ahorrarte problemas calculando dichas resistencias, asi disparas los triacs facilmente y en cualquier angulo de fase
> 
> Scooter : has visto el esquema que subi, al ser un motor universal, asi podria servirle, solo que debe reemplazar los scr por triacs (el livewire no trae triacs :C)
> 
> saludos desde chile





ls2k dijo:


> mm ya veo, graso error, en verdad pense *QU*e era lo mismo ya que es universal. como dice ar*R*iba que es de escobillas, para invertirle el giro, tendria que rectificar los 220 y los ams probable es que se cargue el motor, saludos gracias por al correccion amigos
> 
> pd en caso de que el motor no se eche a perder con los 220 rectificados -> 310 vdc aprox, el circuito que expongo, si valdria con los triacs



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Si el motor trabaja con CC e inviertes la polaridad, *NO* se invierte el sentido de giro.
Para lograr invertir el sentido de giro hay invertir la polaridad relativa del estátor respecto del rotor.
Para hacerlo funcionar con CC se rectifica la tensión alterna pero *NO* se filtra.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 5, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> mm ya veo, graso error, en verdad pense *QU*e era lo mismo ya que es universal. como dice ar*R*iba que es de escobillas, para invertirle el giro, tendria que rectificar los 220 y los ams probable es que se cargue el motor, saludos gracias por al correccion amigos
> 
> pd en caso de que el motor no se eche a perder con los 220 rectificados -> 310 vdc aprox, el circuito que expongo, si valdria con los triacs



MOTOR UNIVERSAL= ES AQUEL que puede funcionar en ambas tipos de tensiones y corrientes .
(Nada que ver respecto al sentido de giro,para lo  cual ,puede  agregarse  un engranaje) 

El termino correcto es : 

CRASO error 
(Consul romano invadio a los Partos sin una excusa,tal como imponian los dioses de Roma,
como consecuencia ,los partos emboscaron a los romanos y mataron a CRASSUS,de ahi , la
frase en el 55 antes de Cristo)


ò   -groso error -(palabra del italiano que significa grande ò grueso)   

Un consejo...La funciòn de PENSAR,puedes aplicarla en segundo termino,primero busca la documentaciòn y lee ,luego razona....


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2011)

Los motores universales invierten el giro invirtiendo uno de los devanados (inductor e inducido) respecto al otro. No hace falta ningún engranaje.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 5, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Los motores universales invierten el giro invirtiendo uno de los devanados (inductor e inducido) respecto al otro. No hace falta ningún engranaje.




Perdòn,no estaba considerando que el que consultaba fuera a abrir el motor en cuestiòn.
Ademas, deberias haber leido mi nota anterior donde manifestaba esta situacion.....Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2011)

IS2K
seguie errado, es decir por el camino de Craso.....
Tu ciruito esta en un puente de tirietores no de triac's, segundo en un motor de CC de rotor bobinado, sea del tipo universal o no no se invierte asi el giro y como ya te explicron, la continua se rectifica no se filtra, tu esquema con tiristores solo sirve para motrors que tieene los campos con imanens permantentes.


Hay que informarse leer y mucho, la mayoria que los esta corrigiendo se quemo las pestañas leyendo gruesos tratatados de eletrotecnia, apuntes etc etc, y por eso sabe hoy de que habla y como son las cosas, hoy tienen mas información más acceso a la misma, pero nadie quiere leer, quierene aprender las cosas en dos lineas y por eso pasan estas cosas que terminarn hacendo un papelon por no estar informados adecuadamente, y encima no tienen la humidad de reconocer que estan equivocados o desinformados, y quieren seguir manteniendo lo imposible....

TRES errores muy básicos

Controlar el motor mediante Diac's.............
llamar triac's a los scr o tiristores
no distinguir entre los distintos tipos de motores y su funcionamiento


----------



## ls2k (Abr 6, 2011)

el circuito lo puse con scr's ya que el livewire no trae triacs, lo aclare arriba, y en cuanto a lo del motor tienen razon , lo estaba confundiendo con uno de escobillas de iman permanente C:

efectivamente, al estar en SERIE los devanados de un motor universal, habria que invertir los terminales de estator, solo asi giraría al reves.


----------

